# home built Honey decrystalizer



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

Pics please...and your thoughts on any changes you would make.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I have seen that done with a cooler. One big enough for a 5 gallon bucket. Here are some more Plus another thread about it.

http://www.beegeek.com/filepage/files/Build a Great Honey Heater.pdf

http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/16.39.0.0.1.0.phtml

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?237042-De-crystalize-honey-in-plastic-jars&


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

What device did you select for the thermostat ?


----------



## Riff Raff (Oct 5, 2011)

I did the same with a [new] garbage can and a remote bulb thermostat. Two 100 watt light bulbs can melt wax (150 degrees Fahrenheit) and warm honey (I warm mine at 85 degrees because my home stays 65 degrees year round). I made a metal stand that fits inside so the bucket of honey can stand away from the bulbs. Insulation is with the double sided mylar bubble wrap and mylar coated Styrofoam. 

I made a Youtube video when I made my honey heater/ wax melter, but the quality is atrocious and was only meant to show my friend. I will get pictures later on today. I like it and it works. Two goals which I set. The total cost was about 150 USD. I could have gotten by cheaper if I used recycled stuff but since I was dealing with foodstuffs...

Update: I just made this video. I hope it works. A detailed items list is in the description. The same video is embedded below for those who are weary about links.


----------



## preciousbeesfarm (Apr 6, 2011)

:scratchk, I am not real clear on how to upload pics, I tried, and will have to see if they worked. if not I will try again:scratch: dang it! can't figure it out, any help out there??


----------



## Riff Raff (Oct 5, 2011)

preciousbeesfarm said:


> :scratchk, I am not real clear on how to upload pics, I tried, and will have to see if they worked. if not I will try again:scratch: dang it! can't figure it out, any help out there??


Click reply to thread, there will be a toolbar at the top of the typing block. The third icon from the right, that's insert image. Click it, and look for your picture.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you upload photos via the attachment feature, the images will not be viewable until after they have been approved by a moderator. Alternatively, you can upload the photos to a "free" host like Photobucket.com, and then post a link to Beesource that will be viewable immediately.

There is a concise how-to posted earlier by "eqnox" in the thread linked here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?250688-Who-says-you-cant-overwinter-nucs-in-the-north&
*
Here are the instructions copied from the link above:
*

> Go to www.photobucket.com
> Create an account.
> Upload the photos.
> Open the photo in photobucket and look for the box which says IMG tag.
> ...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I just place my buckets in the hot tub, works great!


----------



## preciousbeesfarm (Apr 6, 2011)

NOW, it says the file is too big, will have to wait until my son can show me how to re-size the pics,,,


----------



## preciousbeesfarm (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## preciousbeesfarm (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## preciousbeesfarm (Apr 6, 2011)

ok, got some pics, basicly just built a large box from plywood, lined it with styrofoam, made sure it would seal tight to prevent heat loss, and installed the electrical per instructions that came with the thermostat. I got the thermostat from lowes, 15-16 dollars or so, I dont think I have more than 20-25 bucks in it, as I used a lot of scrap material. the temp gauge is an old turkey boiler that I put through the lid to track the temp, I checked the accuracy of the temp with several thermometers to be sure of the temp range.


----------

